# Diagramm mit Illustrator



## Gladiator6 (22. Juli 2005)

Hi

Ich brauche für eine grössere Arbeit Diagramme. Die 0815 Diagramme von Excel kann ich langsam nicht mehr ertragen. Die sind hässlich und von 10 Metern erkennt man, dass es sich um ein Excel diagramm handelt.

Ich habe lange nach einer Alternative gesucht, die es scheinbar fast nicht gibt. Mit Illustrator soll es ja möglich sein, Diegramme zu erstellen.

Ich benötige 3D Balkendiagramme. Ein 2D Diagramm mit Illustrator hab ich schon hingekriegt, aber mit 3D happerts noch. Ich komm irgend wie mit den Grafikstilen nicht klar. Das Diagramm in Photoshop zu nehmen, um das Design zu ändern macht auch wenig Sinn und ist umständlich.

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich ein Diagramm Design erstellen kann, welches ich dann auf die einzelnen Balken anwenden kann?


----------



## braungraphix (23. Juli 2005)

ICh kann dir einen Tipp zu dem 3D geben! Welches Ullustrator hast du? Wäre super wenn du CS hast denn dort gibt es unter Effekte den Punkt 3D und dort wählst du den ersten Punkt aus extruhieren meine ich schimpft sich das. Schaue mal nach ob ich weiteres zu Diagrammen finde.


----------



## Gladiator6 (23. Juli 2005)

Yep, hab CS. Schaue gleich nach. Ist es schwierig, einen eigenen Stil anzulegen?

Edit:

Wie findest du das:

Habe ich nicht mit Illustrator gemacht sondern mit PS (von Hand).


----------

